# OS X SL / Boot Freezes - Safe Mode Works



## jonasll (Sep 5, 2009)

Alright, I've read a lot of topics on that, nothing actually helped me.

I installed SL on my MBP 13" 2.26 GHz 4 GB RAM by inserting the disc and clqicking on the installer.

I was told installation was lightning fast and buttery smooth. That is why I didn't care too much about doing a backup... Let'S say things did'nt actually go the way I expected.

After installation, SL brought me to the login screen. Logged in, then ... nothing.... I see my wallpaper and the magnifying glass in the right upper corner (spotlight).... I left the wheel spinning for an hour. Nothing happened...

Booted from the disk (C at startup), tried a reinstallation. Back to the login screen. After login, I now get the same wallpaper, spotlight glass + my Dock. Hhmmm! new feature.

Thing is, everything works good in Safe Mode. I repaired Disk Permissions, didn't help.

Here's what I'm asking you:

1/ Any solution?
2/ If solution is a format + reinstall procedure, is there any way i could get some of my data out in Safe Mode? (I tried connecting my external HDD, but MBP won't recognize the device. Then I tried sharing the drive through AirportExtreme, connection failed. Then I tried sending my data to my MacPro on my network, connection failed.)

I am planning to install SL on my MacPro too, but I don't want to go through the same bad situation....

Thanks in advance,
Jonathan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried burning the info to DVD while in safe mode? Also, the MBP has Firewire ports on it, and should support Target Disk Mode. With the MBP off, plug a Firewire cable into it, and then into your Mac Pro. Turn the MBP on and then quickly hold down the T key. After a short bit, you should see a Firewire icon floating around the screen, and the hard drive will be mounted on the Mac Pro.


----------

